# Looking for shoaling fish that like water current



## ghostsword (16 Jul 2010)

Hi.. I am looking for a shoaling fish that would be able to be kept at:
- Moderate to strong water current
- ph > 7
- open swiming areas
- 24C to 26C
- be kept on a 120L tank

I checked rummy noses and amber tetras.. Anything else?


----------



## Jack middleton (16 Jul 2010)

Zebra Danio's and White Cloud Mountain Minnows would love the flow, but would like the temperature a tad lower, when I kept Rummynose tetra's they loved sitting in the flow but I found them quite demanding in terms of water conditions and the 6 I had was soon down to 4 within a week.


----------



## afroturf (19 Jul 2010)

As jack said danios would be a great choice and much over looked for the planted tank especially when most have a high turnover of water a shoal of 20 or so would be great. 24-26 degrees would be a little high for zebras, but, Danio albolineatus, D. choprai and D. tinwini would be more comfortable upto 25c. Another option would be Chela dadiburjori a great fish which is much then same in terms of care to most danios, last time I was in London they had some at aquatic design centre.


----------



## ghostsword (19 Jul 2010)

Thanks.. I guess that Danios are the best suited for this sort of tank. I can lower the temp, the main issue is during summer time, when the tank temp can go up slightly. 

The plants on the tank will be E Tenelus and Lileaopsis, Java Ferns and Anubias. Should be ok..


----------



## Anonymous (19 Jul 2010)

I know this is not a shoaling fish, but if you find it it could be a great and fun addition to your tank. 

*Rivulus Tenuis*






http://www.itrainsfishes.net/content/ri ... is_001.php


----------



## vauxhallmark (19 Jul 2010)

One tip from me would also be to have a look at your chosen fish in a shop for a while after you've decided what you want, and before you buy them. 

It's just a personal preference, but I don't like the really 'manic' fish, the kind that swim up and down the front glass, and just zip around at a million iles an hour all the time. So for me, the swimming behaviour is as important as the colours and shape. You can't tell from a book, just have to see them moving in a tank!

Good luck with your choice, you've only got a few thousand fish to narrow it down from now   

Mark


----------



## ghostsword (19 Jul 2010)

Good looking fish..  

I for sure need to do research on the fish. The idea of spending time at the shop looking at the fish is a good idea.


----------



## Burnleygaz (19 Jul 2010)

vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> One tip from me would also be to have a look at your chosen fish in a shop for a while after you've decided what you want, and before you buy them.


The only problem with this is that the majority of LFs (at least the ones i`ve been in ) tend to use quite small holding tanks with a large amount of fish in each which means that you`ll rarely see them behaving as they would once they get into a proper size tank with lots of hiding places etc


----------



## PM (10 Aug 2010)

I hate zebra danios.

Brainless maniacs! Yughck!!


----------



## chrisfraser05 (11 Aug 2010)

Got to agree on the danios, one of my purchases I would put back if I could!

One of the most stunning shoaling fish I've seen are glass catfish. They really do look beautifull in numbers and are so peacefull.
They also will love the flow, they will line themselves up with it and sit in the flow all day long!


----------

